# Looking for this Bottle!



## RedGinger (Mar 4, 2012)

I can't find the thread where everyone states what bottles they are looking for.  Well, I've had friends kindly looking for this bottle for me for a long time now, as I collect baby meds.  It's a Dr. Kopp's Baby's Friend Sample.  If anyone comes across one, please let me know.  What do they typically go for? Thanks.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 4, 2012)

Laur,...from what I understand, it's not a typical sample like others that are just a minature version....not real common either, because I always watch at bottle shows for it...Could you give a description of it for everyone? That might help some...


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 4, 2012)

It is a small bottle, from what I recall.  It's kind of flat, like a nurser.  That's about all I remember from seeing one once. At that time, I was not collecting this type of bottle, so my memory is not totally clear on it.  I can't find a picture or anything.  Thanks for any help.


----------



## historyhunter (Mar 4, 2012)

I swear I saw one for 35 dollars before on ebay or craigslist.


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks.  A few people have had it on their ebay lists, so if it comes up we'll know, but it hasn't come up in the years I've been looking for it.  Maybe someone will find one they forgot about and wants to sell.


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi Matt, tried to reply to your PM, but it wouldn't let me.  I do have the bottle you were talking about.  You sent it to me.  It's a great example and in great shape.  Thank you very much for offering to send one!


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Mar 5, 2012)

I can never remember what I sent people.
 How about a Victor Infant's  Relief?
 That's a bit less common. I have some extras of those.

 it had some good baby grooving ingredients ...
 http://antiquecannabisbook.com/chap15/QVictors.htm


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 5, 2012)

That would be awesome!  I don't have one of those!  Thank you!  Looks like a pretty neat medicine!


----------



## wolffbp (Mar 5, 2012)

Look here: SAMPLE-BOTTLE-KOPPS-BABYS-FRIEND


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks!  I don't know why I remember the other one being flat.  It also said "Sample" on it.


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 6, 2012)

Hey Lauren,

 Thought you might like this:

 "OMAHA, Jan. 23, 1906.

 To the Editor: â€”Since reporting to you the case of opium poisoning from the use of "Kopp's Baby Friend" I have seen another child suffering in the same way from the same cause. The medicine in this case had been sent through the mails from the Kopps at York, Pa.; the bottle bore the additional inducement for use that it was "the king of baby soothers." It seems to be the practice of those people to watch the birth notices published in the newspapers and to furnish free samples of their mixture to the baby's mother, and then our druggist will do the rest." From Jama.

 "What About Dr. Bobbie Kopp, Mrs. Bobbie Kopp and the Dutch Cleanser Newspaper Woman?

 Three other eccentric personalities come to mind. Actually if someone had the time to research all these people they could write a very interesting book! 

 One personality was Dr. Bobbie Kopp who lived in Hellam. He is most famous for his patented medicine, "Kopp's Baby Friend" which he sold in the early 1920's. He sold this medicine to mothers who wanted relief from crying babies. This medicine would make the babies go to sleep and not cry anymore! Every mother would be grateful for that, and was willing to buy his medicine. I actually have two embossed "Kopp's Baby Friend" bottles. They used to be quite collectable -- especially in the Hellam area. The only problem was that this medicine contained a narcotic called paragoric (spelling??). Finally the government closed his patented medicine business. Dr. Bobbie Kopp also built a huge hospital/health asylum just east of Stony Brook. It was located on the south side of Route 462 just a little beyond the current new Sheetz Restaurant opposite the McDonald's restaurant. This hospital later went under new ownership and was called "Doc Crandall's Health School. The nurse's quarters is still standing just southeast of the new Sheetz Restaurant. However, the large hospital burned down around 1948-1949. I am told that Dr. Bobbie Kopp, who was not a real doctor just honorary title, lived the last part of his life in a rather poor state. He originally lived in one of the huge Victorian houses on the north side of Rouite 462 on the hill going through Hellam. During the time that Dr. Crandall operated the hospital/health school he had older peole who were ill staying there and evidently had them on extreme diets which he believed was beneficial.So much so, that some relatives felt he was starving the guests there. I had an aunt who worked there. She would sometimes sneak letters out of the hospital. When Dr. Crandall would find them, it was said that he didn't allow the letters to be sent and would destroy them. I believe this hospital later became the Osteopathic Hospital.

 Dr. Booby Kopp was married to Mrs. bobbie Kopp. Mrs. Bobbie Kopp was a rough tough person whom you didn't want to cross. During the Second World War she wore huge bibb overhauls and men's shoes and would work a railroad crossing in the city of York. In the 1950's I lived in the 300 block of East Poplar Street and Mrs. Bobbie Kopp lived up the street with her daughter. She then had a job at the Teamster Union's Meeting Hall which was located on the north side of the street halfway between the block. There was a large iron grate that covered a part of the basement under the sidewalk. As kids, we would often throw things down the grate. It was Mrs. Bobbie Kopp's job to keep the teamster Union Hall clean and to clean out that part of the cellar where kids threw things down. When she saw us, she would chase us away and tell us she was going to tell my dad. She was very loud and rough and we kids were afraid of her." From Famous and Eccentric York personalities.


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks for that interesting info, Surf.  I should mention that this bottle came out of a pontil pit.  I'm guessing it's pretty old.  Thanks for the continued info, guys.  I'm still searching.  The guy linked to above, had one similar to the one I have.  Joe picked me up a regular Dr. Kopp's at a show one time.  I like the different variations and are interested in those too, but the sample one is what I've been looking for for so long.  Thanks!


----------

